# Need help locating shows: Oregon



## amirafarms (Oct 15, 2012)

Okay, so i'm trying to find shows to go to next year 2013, and I know the state fair is one of them, and i'm sure the county fairs will have them too for the FFA and 4H kids, but i'm looking to go to a couple to see what gets done and how things operate. I'd like to show one of my does and my junior buck, just not sure how to get started. I've shown horses before but never goats. 

I am a new breeder of ADGA registered nigerian dwarf goats. Also any tips would be helpful. I've been doing a TON of research but finding shows to observe so I can see whats going on, as I do really want to show my goats, its getting to be a little frustrating. :dazed:

I'm excited for my girls to freshen this coming spring and an old pro at helping animals give birth but I haven't done shows in years. Help? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Registrations shoudl ahve shows periodically. Call the livestock agent for your county and see if they know. Look for local breed clubs/groups and try to join them. Another thought is local breeders... They should know when and where shows are.


----------



## Whistle Creek Farm (Aug 10, 2012)

*Oregon Shows*

_*Here are all the shows I know of that happen in OR *_
_
~ *Mega Bucks show*; May 4th - Grants Pass (http://www.rrresources.com/Buckshow.html)
~ *Northwest Oregon Dairy Goat Association*; TBA Usually early June - Salem (http://nwodga.org/index.html)
~ *Roseburg Dairy Goat Association*; June 9th - Douglas County Fairgrounds (http://roseburgdairygoats.com/)
~* Herd Jewels;* May 11th - TBA (https://www.facebook.com/HERDJEWELS)
~ *Rogue Valley Dairy Goat Association*; Summer/Fall (http://rvdga.tripod.com/index.html/id5.html)
~ *AGS National Show* is is in WA this year as well. (http://ags-national-show-2013.com/classes.htm)_

_*
Hope this helps  *_


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Join the district 7 yahoo group. Shows are posted on there.


----------

